# Marijuana & Alcohol?



## Smoof One (Jul 24, 2006)

so the i have noticed in the past and present times where i have smoked weed and then drank i get really ridiculous... and by ridiculous i mean i dont act myself and do weird shit. also the day after i feel really weird and i have trouble remembering stuff that happened the night before. i dont know if this is a primary effect/sign of the booze. but does anyone else get this way? when they mix weed and booze? its hard to explain after these past few experiences i have vowed never to drink and get high at the same time. just because of the way it makes me act and feel. also i think in a different mind state/pattern. 

let me know your feed back...


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Smoof One said:
			
		

> so the i have noticed in the past and present times where i have smoked weed and then drank i get really ridiculous... and by ridiculous i mean i dont act myself and do weird shit. also the day after i feel really weird and i have trouble remembering stuff that happened the night before. i dont know if this is a primary effect/sign of the booze. but does anyone else get this way? when they mix weed and booze? its hard to explain after these past few experiences i have vowed never to drink and get high at the same time. just because of the way it makes me act and feel. also i think in a different mind state/pattern.
> 
> let me know your feed back...


 
i call that getting twisted i do it like every fridays with some buddys yeah i do end up forgetting what i did half the night but its cuz your so fucked up that ou dont relize it till you think about it   i like it its fun just becareful i always try to stay safe as long as i wake up in my room and not behind bars its alllllllllllllllll good lol


----------



## Hick (Jul 24, 2006)

*"IMHO"*...Blackouts are not good. It is a sign of over indulgence and/or a more serious problem with the booze.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> *"IMHO"*...Blackouts are not good. It is a sign of over indulgence and/or a more serious problem with the booze.


 
I will 100% agree with hick. I don't think thats an opinion. Its Fact. Blackouts are not only a sign of an escalating problem, but are dangerous as hell. When I was drinking really heavy(1/5th or case of beer in a night very often), my close freinds said that during my "blackout" phase I was a totally different person. And very unpredictable. I was a danger to myself and others. I really didn't like waking up and not knowing what happened and trying to figure out why people are pissed off at me.

I would focus on the alcohol as the root of you problem and really look at is it worth it. Alcohol is one sneaky addiction. party party, then a few years down the road. You have a serious problem and can't quite quit the drinkin. IMHO.

Go figure: Pot didn't have anywhere near the negative effects as alcohol did, but look at which one is legal.


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 24, 2006)

i agree with you mutt, cuz this last time i got really wasted i dont remember alot of things and there was this period of "blackout" where i was yelling at people to shut the **** up and telling them to **** off...etc (getting really hostile and angry with people who are my friends).. at least that is what a friend said i was doing... i guess i was also punching my friend joe, not serious or really hard but still i was punching him. also from the point i arrived at the house, to the point where i left there is a total black out. i dont remember much inbetween arriving and leaving. all my friends said (the sober ones) is that i was passed out for a while, then started puking, same with my other friend joe. i vaguely remember any of this. i only have bits and pieces of this second half of the day/night.  if i really think hard i can only gather enough info on what happened and how i got home. as for remembering people who were at the house with me i hardly remember any of that, i didnt even know or have any idea that my friend andrea came by...it scares me when im like this. so i think from now on im not going to mix weed with alcohol, espcially if im going to be drinking alot. in fact i really dont like to drink cuz i always do stupid shit and act like a moron.

Note to all on this forum, if you drink booze and smoke weed together these things will most likely happen to you. the booze changes the chemical make up of the weed and gives you a different high. when im like this i call it "pockets" my drunken high alter ego... and hes fun sometimes but really scare others...but thats only if i can remember being like this. mostly what i have gathered is from friends telling me how i was the day after.


----------



## Ganj (Jul 24, 2006)

The reason I quit drinking.

Love the plant, put down the drink.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 24, 2006)

hmmm i like doing it i may not remember what i did half the night but at the time iam aware of the things iam doing...i do wake up and be like *** did i do last night? but everyone tells me that i just threw up and then got back on my feet and smoke another blunt none of them tell me that i was acting like a total moron or tell me that i start shit im just a person that likes to have a good time i walk away from a fight when im under the influience cuz i will get my ass kicked im still young and got much to learn most of you here are already in thier 20s 30s ect im only 18 with a looooooooooooong way to go like i said as long as i wake up in my bed and not behind bars its all gooood


----------



## ClouD9DimE (Jul 24, 2006)

The only time i smoke and drink is when i'm tryna get extra fucked up.  when you smoke first, its like you can't really taste the liquor and its easier to drink of WHOLE LOT more than you would if you weren't high.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't drink and smoke.  Alcohol will make you more stoned, but you will notice it less.  
It sounds like a lot of people in this forum don't know how to use alcohol in moderation.  Why do you have to get shitfaced to have a good time?

And I don't think you get violent because you mix the two, just because you drank too much.

Don't drink, it dulls the drugs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 25, 2006)

*I myself if drinking will not smoke as much i tend to get the spins when mixing the two together. For the most part i will either drink and not smoke or smoke and not drink. I prefer smoke.  *


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2006)

> i tend to get the spins


have ya' tried 2x4's under the wheels, tbg?....


----------



## Fiction (Jul 25, 2006)

I enjoy the beer/weed mix. But when It comes to mixin liquor and weed its always a gamble. It sometimes depends on the order in which I smoke and drink..weed then liquor is usually a better way to go. IMHO tall beer, Big blunts and phat asses = A good time.


----------



## bmello (Jul 25, 2006)

DopeDoctor said:
			
		

> Don't drink and smoke. Alcohol will make you more stoned, but you will notice it less.
> It sounds like a lot of people in this forum don't know how to use alcohol in moderation. Why do you have to get shitfaced to have a good time?
> 
> And I don't think you get violent because you mix the two, just because you drank too much.
> ...


 
DopeDoctor is right, you don't need to get wasted to have a good time, I hate it cuz I prefer smoke over drinking, so I always drink in moderation, someone might tell me I need to drink more cuz if I ain't drinking it doesn't look like I am having fun but who knows what is going on in my head but me?  Don't need anything, but enjoy herb...


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 25, 2006)

get a bit of a mixed opinion here but hey thats why we all are individuals. anyways i started drinking red wine and then smoked like, probably an hour or two later. by drinking the wine i mean chugging from a bottle and not letting it slowly take its effect. i just kinda was baligerent straight off right after smoking. but i think that i will do what THE BROTHER GRUNT does and if i drink, i drink and dont smoke; if i smoke, i smoke and dont drink. cuz this experience really scared me cuz i was in a "blackout" stage for about a five hour period. have no recollection of what happened from 7pm to late into the night.

funny thing is i found a pic on my phone of my friend and i standing next to each other looking really drunk and i dont remember who or when that pic was taken. it said it was taken at 7:53pm soooo... yeah i was gone.


----------



## NervGaz (Jul 26, 2006)

I turn in to a real shithead when I'm pissed up, however, if I have a smoke while drinking i tend to drink a bit less and become a lot more "docile" and friendly... I generally don't like drinking anymore, did it far too much in my teens and early 20's, but if I do have a drink I have to have a smoke... It just makes me a better person IMHO... On the other hand, anything that affects your brain will make you behave differently and mixing your poisons is generally a bad idea...


----------



## sombro (Jul 26, 2006)

some interesting opinions, here's my two cents.

I love drinking, I drink every day but don't have to if I don't want to, I very rarely get really drunk, a few beers or a few glasses of red wine helps me to unwind but doesn't leave me sofabound like 3 joints would (to me) 

I have always drunk beer and smoked at the same time and it's never really been a problem, if I've had too much I gurgle a load of bullshit then fall asleep on the sofa. However if I get drunk, steaming drunk and then have a toke nothing good happens, generally vomiting, falling asleep in stupid places and the possibility of waking up with cold piss on my trousers.Nice. So I never really get that drunk anymore, the old frame can't take it anyway.

If you're sober, drunk people are, without exception, profoundly annoying .Being the designated driver on a wild night out is about as much fun as falling and breaking your jaw on a doorframe.

Respect to you DD but isn't this forum in honour of getting shitfaced and having a good time?? (Apart from the people who have a medical need of course)


----------



## sombro (Jul 26, 2006)

that last line might seem a bit patronising, it wasn't the intention.

peace


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 2, 2006)

Weed and Alco is a NO NO for me.I get head aches and just feel like shit.End of story.


----------

